# Burn TiVo TV programs to DVDs



## Reitmeyer (Feb 15, 2006)

This is my first attempt at transferring TiVo files to a PC to then burn to a DVD. Transfer worked fine, I can play TiVo files on a desktop. But I haven't been able to burn the DVD on DVD+RW discs. What are simple options for this that you can suggest?

Thanks, Randy R


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Do you want to make a standard DVD that is playable in any DVD player? Or do you want to just store you .tivo files as data on a DVD disc for playback via a computer?


----------



## jamiebodie (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to make them playable on any DVD Player.

Jamie


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Download DirectShow Dump or VideoRedo to free your .mpg from the .tivo files. Then you can use any DVD "authoring" software you prefer. I would recommend Nero Vision Express.


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

i copied a movie from tivo desktop to my c drive. went to video redo and went to "open video" went to c drive and clicked on movie i wanted to copy and clicked "open" . movie started playing on video redo screen. edited out commercials and clicked on "save as".. it went back to my c drive to where the movie was. i saved back in same folder as a "mpeg" file. window came up that said "fast frame copy, scene 1 of 1" . it took about 3 min to save . burned to dvd. took about 4 minutes. put in dvd player and dvd player said it couldnt play that type of file. ?????


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

By copying the mpg file directly to DVD you created a "data DVD". Only computers and some special DVD players can read those kind of DVD's. You need to *author* a DVD. There is some freeware out there that will do it. But I would still recommend using Nero Vision Express if you are feeling clueless.


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

i am using nero. im trying it again, now. its "encoding video" as we speak. we'll see. thanks for responding. i've been messing around with this for several weeks. hopefully, it will work


----------



## jamiebodie (Feb 17, 2006)

videoredo won't open my TiVO file, it seems to get stuck and stop responding.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jamiebodie said:


> videoredo won't open my TiVO file, it seems to get stuck and stop responding.


Do you have the most recent version?


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

this is so damn frustrating. can some one take the process from beginning to end using tivo desktop to video redo to nero express


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

when i pick a recording to transfer from tivo desktop and click"transfer", it transfers using window media player. they are showing up as "movie clip" type files or "tivofile" type files


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

whitcre said:


> when i pick a recording to transfer from tivo desktop and click"transfer", it transfers using window media player.


It transfers using Tivo Desktop software. Tivo files normally are associated in Windows to play back with WMP. What was your question here?



whitcre said:


> they are showing up as "movie clip" type files or "tivofile" type files


Make sure you change Windows to show file extensions. Control Panel->Folder Options...










VideoRedo will allow you to save your input file (the .tivo file) to a .mpg file.

DirectShow Dump will also allow you to do this (but it has no editing features).

Nero Vision Express works best if you feed it a .mpg file (not a .tivo file).

If you are having trouble making a DVD, you probably a crippled OEM version of Nero.

See this site for the different OEM suites. Not all have the DVD Plug-in.
http://www.softwareandstuff.com/SWW12252.html


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

whitcre said:


> this is so damn frustrating. can some one take the process from beginning to end using tivo desktop to video redo to nero express


http://www.zatznotfunny.com/nero.htm


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

i am using nero express that came with my computer. do i need to buy an updated verion


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Do not confuse Nero _Vision _ Express with Nero Express. Nero Express is used to make Data CD/DVD discs. NVE is used to author DVD movies.

Do you have NVE 2 or 3? Nero Vision 4 (part of Nero 7 Ultra Edition), seems to have dropped the express part altogether.

If you don't have it, try downloading it from here (see Update Package #2):

http://www.nero.com/nero6/enu/nero-up.php

If you do, when you run it do you see Make DVD ... DVD Video as a choice on the first screen that comes up?

If not, I would suspect you don't have the DVD-plugin.


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

well, i got the dvd to burn using direct show dump and nero. now the sound is out of sync with pic. the commercial was perfect leading into "24" but once 24 started it started skipping and sound was out of sync with pic


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

whitcre said:


> well, i got the dvd to burn using direct show dump and nero. now the sound is out of sync with pic. the commercial was perfect leading into "24" but once 24 started it started skipping and sound was out of sync with pic


Not sure that it matters, but what are the specs of your computer that created the DVD?

All my DVD's have been created using a 3GHz+ computer. I've seen similar problems (at work) when they've used "under powered" computers to do the encoding on.


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

2.2GHz, 896mb of ram


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

whitcre said:


> 2.2GHz, 896mb of ram


That's sound like enough to me.

Maybe try using Videora to transcode first?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3803633&&#post3803633


----------



## whitcre (Nov 26, 2004)

its interesting that i was able to make a dvd of grays anatomy but not of 24. i wonder if there is something about 24 that keeps me from making the dvd


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

whitcre said:


> its interesting that i was able to make a dvd of grays anatomy but not of 24. i wonder if there is something about 24 that keeps me from making the dvd


24 is what I make DVDs of the most.


----------

